# Cognac



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Anyone here into cognac and want to recommend an affordable bottle? I guess I would define affordable as under $75.


----------



## oldmantex (Jun 16, 2016)

Courvoisier VSOP is pretty nice. Not a huge cognac guy, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

I like Hennessy, you can get a bottle of VSOP (700mL) for about $80 here ... I'm assuming it would be much cheaper over in the US


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Remy Martin 1738 for $50 - Game Over


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

The price is not what controlsyour personal good or bad. Liking or disliking. It is what TASTE GOOD TOO YOU that is important.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> The price is not what controlsyour personal good or bad. Liking or disliking. It is what TASTE GOOD TOO YOU that is important.


Got to start somewhere.


----------



## ThatOneDog (Jun 24, 2013)

Hennessy Privilege is a good little bottle with a lot of flavor. Should be affordable and available pretty much anywhere. I find them at my local RiteAid.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Thanks. Waiting for the cooler weather before getting into this stuff. My drinking habits change with the seasons . 😎


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I never ever drank any Cognac that was bad.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm partial to the Spanish Cognacs (although technically they can't call them cognacs) due to their excellent taste, smoothness and lower costs (Most under $60)
1- Gran Duque de Alba Solera Gran Reserva
2- Cardenal Mendoza
3- Carlos l Solera Gran Reserva XO
4- Lepanto Solera Gran Reserva


----------



## Ivan Lipko (Aug 24, 2016)

I would second a Corvoisier VSOP. I don't really drink anything but wine as too much alcohol inhibits my taste buds, but a friend of mine does and always raving about this company. Also, Hine makes some decent stuff (Cigar Reserve), but that's slightly more expensive.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Just once I'd like to taste the 80 year old stuff.


----------

